# Profibus und Slaves



## duMMbatz (11 Januar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

vieleicht habt ihr mal nen paar Tipps für mich.

Folgendes ist zu realiesieren:

Ich habe bis jetzt 3 Projekte (3x CPU 313C-2DP) diese sollen als PROFIBUS Slave mit den Adressen 10, 11 und 12 parametriert werden. Über das Mastersystem hab ich bis jetzt noch keinerlei Informationen. Daten sollen von Adresse 10 zu 11 und 12 von 11 zu 10 und 12 und von 12 zu 10 und 11 ausgetauscht werden. Das heißt die Slaves untereinander haben Daten auszutauschen. Zum Master sollen keine Daten ausgetauscht werden, doch ich würde es gern vorbereiten. 

Würdet ihr nun alle 3 Projekte in eins schmeißen und dann weiterarbeiten?

Gibt es noch einfache möglichkeiten wie zum Beispiel X PUT X GET ( wie beim MPI) ??

Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Evtl. habt ihr ja kleine Beispiele für mich.

Danke schonmal..

DuMMbatz


----------



## Klärmolch (11 Januar 2011)

Hi,
alles in ein Projekt.

Master <--> Slave 10
Master <--> Slave 11
Master <--> Slave 12

So behälst Du den Überblick und hast schon die Verbindungen zum Master.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## duMMbatz (11 Januar 2011)

Und wie unterhalten sich dann die Slaves untereinander??  Immer die Daten über den Master schieben ist doch nicht des wahre oder?


----------



## Sinix (11 Januar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Und wie unterhalten sich dann die Slaves untereinander??  Immer die Daten über den Master schieben ist doch nicht des wahre oder?



Warum nicht, ohne Master keine Slaves...

Alternative wäre noch eine Globaldatenkommunikation


----------



## HaDi (11 Januar 2011)

Das sollte per Querverkehr möglich sein, allerdings müssen dazu deine 3 CPUs im Master projektiert werden, du musst aber im Master keine Daten hin- und herschaufeln.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## duMMbatz (11 Januar 2011)

Ja HaDi,

des hilft mir erstmal.

Also normale Master - Slave Kopplung  

Master zu allen Slaves und Slaves untereinander über den Querverkehr.

Ich werd es mal probieren.


----------



## duMMbatz (19 Januar 2011)

**

Funktioniert!! 


Ist nur leider begrenzt im datenvolumen, aber für mein Vorhaben ausreichend.

Und indirekt wird ja doch alles über den Master geschaufelt. Der Master "hört" alle Informationen über den Querverkehr mit. 



*ACK*

ROFLMAO


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Und indirekt wird ja doch alles über den Master geschaufelt. Der Master "hört" alle Informationen über den Querverkehr mit.


So 'rum: Die Slaves hören mit.
Der Master sorgt nur dafür, daß die Daten zum Mithören von Slaves auf den Bus gesendet werden. Er spart sich aber das Weitersenden zu den anderen Slaves, da diese das Datentelegramm eh' schon mitgehört haben und wegen der Step7-Querverkehr-Projektierung auch "verstanden" haben.

Harald


----------



## duMMbatz (20 Januar 2011)

dann halt so rum

mich würden tro. mal weitere Möglichkeiten Intressieren. Was der Siemens support da vor gibt ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei....

Was würdet ihr benutzen um eine höhere Datenmenge zu koppeln?

Für I_PUT / I_GET finde ich keine ausreichende Dokumentation und das mit dem Adressbereich verwirrt mich. Warum nicht einfach Profibus Adresse angeben und fertig. B#16#54 für gleiche Adressen und blaaaaa ... HÄ?? 

Für das Projekt reichen die kleinen Datenmengen und das Projekt ist durch, pro Eintrag 32 Bytes ist aber nicht die Welt. 

Wenn ihr nen Beispiel programm hättet, wo I_GET / I PUT finktioniert, würde ich mir das gerne ansehen.


----------

